# Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe voll das "Kalte-Finger-Problem" und da wollte ich gerne mal wissen, was ihr so für Handschuhe benutzt und ob ihr ggf. sowas wie nen Taschenwärmer habt.

Habt ihr da Tips für gute Sachen?


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Runde Wärme Pads, Recyclebar in Heißen Wasser.


Ökologisch sinnvoll und ansonsten recht Günstig.

Brauchst du halt nur mehrere von da die Wärme > 1 Std anhält!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Und was hast Du für Handschuhe? Ich liebäugel mit so Dingern wo man die Finger umklappen kann...


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Hanschuhe benutze ich wenn ich mit meinen Kids im Schnee bin, ansonsten kann ich die Dinger nicht ab,


für was hat der Herr die Hosentasche erfunden.

Ist man immer an einer der wärmsten Stellen des körpers.

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Katze, Du kannst es also selbst beim Angeln nicht lassen ja...


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Naja,


son bischen üben für Zuhause kann doch nicht schaden, oder!!!

Katze


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

ich hab nen taschenwärmer.aus kohlezündern und benzin.perfekte sache!


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

An so ein Kohleding habe ich auch gedacht, die sollen wohl die besten sein die es gibt und die werden richtig heiß...


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

jepp genau.sogar 6 std. später noch.


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Hauke


alte Landserweisheit,

Hände in die Tasche, dann bleiben sie geschmeideig und Warm!!!

Katze


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Moin,

solch Teilchen mit Kohlestäbchen hatte ich auch mal, irgendwie haben die nicht gefunzt... mächtig gestunken hat es aber #d 
Die Benzinbrenner scheinen mir geeigneter |bla: 
Wenn´s ganz hart kommt ziehe ich "Gestrickte" ohne Fingerkuppen an, ansonsten eben Jacken-/Hosentaschen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Joa, ich bin gerade mal auf der Seite von Globetrotter, das Kohleding kostet 4,95

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=rd_01101&GTID=894bbb6fd548d0e1a97c071b7e8d00c7

Benzin kostet 17,95

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=pi_01001&GTID=894bbb6fd548d0e1a97c071b7e8d00c7


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke
> 
> 
> alte Landserweisheit,
> ...


 
landser ist eine rechtsradikale gruppe.PFUI!


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich benutze auch diese Kohle-Taschenöfen.
Sind echt genial die Dinger und halten lange warm.
Wenn`s ganz extrem wird, hab ich noch Neopren-Handschuhe.


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Sorry, Florian

aber du Hast warscheinlich noch nicht gedient!!!

Landser ist Zwar auch eine Rechte Gruppe, ansonsten auch die Umgangsprachliche bezeichnung des Feldsoldaten / Grenadiers.

Katze


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

ahso.sorry!


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Erst Googlen oder Erfahrung sammeln


und dann Kundtun, 

wenn man keine Ahnung hat, Okay!!!

Katze


----------



## Florian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

okay.sorry


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Recht hast Du Katze! Florian, wenn Du unsere Muschikatze kennen würdest, würdest Du, genau wie ich gerade, loslachen, wenn Du Dein Statement lesen würdest..

Nochmal zu den Öfen: Die Benzinwärmer scheinen mir besser, aber stinken die Hände dann nicht derbe...?


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Zur Not kannst du dich damit anzünden wenn du nichts Fängst!!


Der Gestank kann derbe sein 

und außerdem denke ich das das Bezin nicht gerade das geniale Lockmittel für Fische jeglicher Art ist.

Katze


----------



## xonnel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Der Nachteil dieser Kohle- und Benzinoefen sind stinkende Finger, manche meinen auch, das überträgt sich auf den Köder und schreckt Fische ab
Sucht mal bei Ebay nach "Firebag". Das Ding kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.
4-6 Stück reichen für eine kalte Session.


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Genau das dachte ich nämlich auch...also nehme ich den für kohle. gut, dann hole ich mir davon 4 Stück, das sollte für einen Angelabend und 2 Taschen ausreichen


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Das meine ich ja,


der Gestank, Aerosole, übertragen sich.

Bei den eingeschweißten Pads passiert nichts und ausserdem kann man die teile reaktivieren.( Sehr Umweltfeundlich)

Halt keine neuen Kohlestäbe einlegen, einfach nur kurz kochen !!!

Wenn man die Teile leicht knetet hält die Wärme ca. 1,5 Std.

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Also ich habe so ein Ding und nach ner halben Stunde wird das zu hart zum Kneten...ich denke die Kohledinger können mich begeistern, aber ich muss es mal im Laden angucken...dann noch Heizsocken und ich bin das vollendete Weichei


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Bei uns sind jetzt -7 Aufn Termometer.


Zeit zum Heia machen!!

Bis nachher

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Hau rein, gute nacht schnuffi


----------



## Micky (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Auf diese künstlichen Hilfsmittel verzichte ich gänzlich. Zum einen aus "geruchstechnischer" Sicht und zum anderen hab ich das Problem mit kalten Fingern GOTT SEI DANK nur sehr selten.

Hande kurz in die Hosentasche reicht dann meist aus !


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich habe dafür zu empfindliche Hände, die tun immer so mega weh...


----------



## Micky (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

ja, das kommt ab und an auch mal vor, aber hält sich bei mir in grenzen. Ich schütte mir dann erstmal nen Tee in meinen Becher und wärme die Finger dann daran.

Timo hat sich gerade so nen Mini-Taschenofen (mit Kohlestäbchen) geholt, aber nach der Dahme-Aktion hab ich ihn nicht gefragt, ob das Ding was bringt.


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Genau so ein Ding habe ich im Auge!#6


----------



## ex-elbangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich benutze solche Wärmepads, wie oben beschrieben,

Ich reaktiviere/koche die immer erst kurz vorm Angeln, dann hält die Wärme vom kochen noch ca. 2h und danach aktivier ich die Dinger.

Ich find die gut und preiswert.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Moin Moin!!!

Ich hatte auch immer mit kalten Fingern zu kämpfen... bis... ja bis... ich mal eines  Tagesbei Udo auf Fehmarn im Angelladen war. Ich hab Ihm mein Frostfingerproblem geschildert. Da hat er mir so´n paar Fleecehandschuhe von Scierra mit "abgeschnittenen Fingern" in die Hand gedrückt. Ich dachte zuerst das er mich verar...en will... Die Dinger halten nie und nimmer warm hab ich gedacht|kopfkrat ... Doch er sagte nimm sie mit und probiers... Gesagt getan.... 39,90€ auf´n Tisch gelegt( der Preis ist der einzige Nachteil) und ab dafür zum Praxistest... Und was soll ich sagen.... minus 3Grad...Dezember... Schneidender Ostwind... Pilken auf der Ostsee... mir ist schweinekalt... nur die Finger sind warm... Echt unglaublich die Teile!!!!!!#6 #6  und das beste daran ist selbst wenn die Handschuhe mal nass geworden sind, z.b. beim Watfischen, stellt sich nach kurzer Kälte schnell wieder nen wohlig warmes Fingergefühl ein...#6 #6  Die Handschuhe gehen tiemlich weit am Arm hoch, also locker über´n Puls. Kann sein das da so´n Pulswärmer eingenäht ist|kopfkrat  wie man Ihn von guten Watjacken her schon kennt??.. Also ich möchte die Hanschuhe nicht mehr missen!!! Und so ne Hilfsmittel wie Wärmepads oder Taschenöfen sind bei mir Geschichte...


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Moin,

der Pulswärmer ist aber kein richtiges Geheimnis - ich nehme ein paar abgeschnittene Tennis-Socken als Pulswärmer, funzt prima #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ja, sowas braucht man auch ?? Ui, ich werde mir dann mal die Handschuhe angucken und son Pulswärmer wie Du Micha bau ich mir auch mal! Das bringt also was ja?


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich nehm auch die Wärmepads die man durchs knicken aktiviert !!

Kauf dir bloß nicht die Neopren Handschuhe mit abklappbaren Finger ! Da hat man immer kalte Finger drin .

Kauf lieber etwas teurere ,wie z.B die von Scierra ,da bekommst du was fürs Geld !

Nichts ist schlimmer wie klamme Finger bei Angeln- schlimmer noch beim Beködern oder Systemwechsel !

MfG Maik


----------



## Micky (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir bloß nicht die Neopren Handschuhe mit abklappbaren Finger ! Da hat man immer kalte Finger drin .


 
Diese Aussage kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Pickerfan (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich hab mir extra zum ersten Brandungsangeln ganz billige Neoprenhandschuhe (14.95) zugelegt. Da ich mächtige Durchblutungsstörungen in den Händen hab kenn ich warme Finger eigentlich nur im Sommer kenne war ich echt verblüfft. Die Dinger hielten warm. Sie waren auch mit aufklappbar.
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
Gruss
Carsten


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Also ich habe so Neopren Dinger von DAM und da hat man a: null Gefühl b: kalte Finger und c: sind die nicht Wasserdicht.

Was ist denn mit den von Scierra, sind die wasserdicht?


----------



## Nauke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht bei welchen Themperaturen ihr angelt.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich im März in Norge oft bei Themperaturen
zwischen 0° bis 7°C und das auch 8 Stunden am Stück.

In meiner Angelkiste hab ich da immer zwei Paar Handschuhe. 1x Neopen
und einmal gefütterte Arbeitshandschuhe.
Weshalb ich die immerwieder mitschleppe weiß ich nicht denn ich habe 
beide Varianten getestet und immer erst dann richtig kalte Finger bekommen.

Wenns mal ganz schlimm ist, paar Minuten in die Hosentasche oder zwischen
Oberschenkel und Styroporsitz(Platte) klemmen. #6 

Am besten ist aber, einen Fisch fangen, dabei mit den Händen ab und zu
auch mal ins kalte Wasser, dann abtrocknen und dann werden sie von
ganz alleine warm.
Ähnlich wie bei ner Schneballschlacht. :m


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Also bei mir hilft das nicht, ich habe einfach zu empfindliche Hände...


----------



## honeybee (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Also ich habe mir im Aldi so Tinsulate Handschuhe gekauft und habe mit die Mühe gemacht, bei dem rechten Handschuh, Daumen und Zeigefinger zu kürzen. Neopren Handschuhe haben halt den Nachteil, das wenn die Finger erstmal kalt sind, nicht wärmen.

Funktioniert bestens.........und wenn mal die 2 Fingerspitzen kalt werden, dann stecke ich die eben komplett in den Handschuh für ne weile und gut ist.

Die Taschenwärmer mit den Kohlestäbchen sind aber nicht zu verachten. Gerade beim ansitzen.......


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich habe auch die Thinsulate, aber gerade bei den Wattwrmern stinken die schon nach einem Angeln derbe.. Bei den Neopren´s habe ich dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich werde mal die Taschenöfen ausprobieren, die werden bestimmt helfen!


----------



## Hype (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Da meine Fingerchen bei Gummifisch zuppeln eh immer in Bewegung sind gehts eigentlich, ansonsten hab ich Neoprenhandschuhe mit den oben erwähnten umklappbaren Fingerenden. Die Dinger taugen in meinen Augen aber nur zum Ansitzangeln. (dafür sind sie aber perfekt!)

Habe meine von Moritz, Preis lag bei knapp 10€


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Letzen Samstag waren Wir mit 3 Boardies von 7Uhr bis 16 Uhr angeln und die Temp.betrug so um 0 ° Cel.
Hatte das erste mal wieder nach sehr langer Zeit Kalte Finger beim Kippen-Drehen 
doch sonst halte ich es wie viele vorschreiber ...
Handgelenke Warm halten ( Alte-Tennissocken)
ansonsten kommt mir kein Handschuh beim Spinnen auf die Haut!

und wenns ganz doll wird wie Nauke schreibt rein ins Wasser dann gehts wieder 
&
diese Pad´s halten mir nicht lange genug vor & danach wird es um so schlimmer!
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Gast 1 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Der einfachste Tip:

Pfeife rauchen. Dazu muß man allerdings Raucher sein.

Ansonsten halten die Knickdinger maximal 20 min. Oder gibt es da bessere?

Ich nehme diese Kohlestäbchen in roter Verpackung aus dem Jägerbedarf.
An eine Seite angezündet, problemlos 8 Stunden Wärme, an beiden Enden angezündet, ca. 5 Std sehr schöne Wärme.

Allerdings mögen die Teile Luft und funktionieren eher schlecht unter "Luftdichter Kleidung".

Ein wenig drücken, ab und an, hilft zwecks Belüftung.


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ja genau so ein Ding würde ich mir kaufen wollen!
Was hast Du denn für so ein Teil berappt?


----------



## haukep (4. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich habe heute den ersten Schritt gemacht und mir die Fleece-Handschuhe von Scierra gekauft, die sind suuuuper #6 Das sind Fäustlinge und wenn man das Vorderteil umklappt ist es ein Fingerhandschug ohne Fingerkuppen, astreines Patent! #6

Jetzt hole ich mir noch bei Globetrotter die Taschenöfen und dann kann es losgehen zum Angeln - ohne kalte Finger #6


----------



## Micky (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

@ hauke: haste mal nen Link oder sowas zu den Fäustlingen? Ich bin ja etwas neugierig geworden (und zu faul zum selber suchen )


----------



## blinkerkatze (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich habe voll das "Kalte-Finger-Problem" und da wollte ich gerne mal wissen, was ihr so für Handschuhe benutzt und ob ihr ggf. sowas wie nen Taschenwärmer habt.
> 
> Habt ihr da Tips für gute Sachen?


:q  Ja das mit den kalten Fingern ist solche sache, das habe ich schon mal gelesen. Aber sei nicht traurig da gibts vier Möglickeiten nehme Handschuhe, stecke sie in den A............. oder bleibe am warmen Ofen ansonsten sei ein Mann.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

@Hauke

Yepp!!!! Gute Wahl!!!#6  Ich hab die Dinger die kein "Fäustlingsaufsatz" haben, auch von Scierra und die halten auch schon mächtig warm!!!! Viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hanschuhe benutze ich wenn ich mit meinen Kids im Schnee bin, ansonsten kann ich die Dinger nicht ab,
> 
> 
> für was hat der Herr die Hosentasche erfunden.
> ...



Ja ja immer diese Taschenspieler....    |supergri 

Ich wasche meine Hände im dem kalten Wasser und stecke Sie dann in meine Neoprenhandschuhe. Hält über ne ganz Tour warm.


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ hauke: haste mal nen Link oder sowas zu den Fäustlingen? Ich bin ja etwas neugierig geworden (und zu faul zum selber suchen )




Der Link heißt Marci und kostet Dich 22,95 Euro  #6


----------



## Micky (7. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link heißt Marci und kostet Dich 22,95 Euro #6



Ach... ich glaub den kenne ich...


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Ich denke auch, kannst ja mal reinsurfen...


----------



## Micky (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

FREITAG bin ich wieder in HH...


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie wärmt ihr eure Hände?*

Na dann kannst Du den Mann ja glücklich machen


----------

